#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-15
<Robathome> greetings all! Linux newbie here... I have question about loading the OS into RAM on startup. If I understand correctly, if you boot the entire OS into RAM, then any changes that you make do not persist after the next shutdown. Is it possible to load everything into RAM on startup, and then back /root, /home, /var, etc into a writeback bcache?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-18
<freiform> Hi, on a fresh install (17.10) dropbox only shows a square with a small red cross in the AppIndicator Applet. Any ideas how to fix this?
<freiform> found it, sorry to bother you ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+bug/1683051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683051 in nautilus-dropbox (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Budgie: Bad integration with Dropbox" [Medium,Fix released]
<freiform> Anyway, if it is marked as fixed, why do I still have to fix it myself? ^^
<freiform> re
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-19
<skid55> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu Budgie 17.10. I have a problem with saving documents in Libreoffice and the editor. They use the same save dialog box. When this box pops up it does not have anywhere where I can type the desired filename. The only way I can name a document is by closing it > "save lose cancel" choose save and its save with the default name,  "untitled doc 1" or similar. then I can rename it in files. Whats going on?
<skid55> Ok. I have solved it but its not ideal. I had the top budgie panel set to "intelligent hide" and when its set to this it interferes with the top of the save dialog box obliterating the place where you type a file name.
<fossfreedom_> skid55, that's very odd - top of the save dialog is "cancel - name - edit field - search and save"
<skid55> Have a look at my last comment. Thanks
<fossfreedom_> what resolution are you running with ?
<skid55> Yes "automatic" and "never" hide the top panel are ok but the problem is with "intelligent" hiding. Maybe unintelligent?! Resolution 1440x900 (default)
<fossfreedom_> is the save dialog not centered on the screen ?
<skid55> It takes up most of the screen, right up to the top and nearly to the bottom, slightly shifted to the right of centre
<fossfreedom_> you can shrink the save dialog height - that should be remembered between sessions - that should help
<skid55> Many thanks, doing that and using "automatic" top panel hiding makes me happy.
<fossfreedom_> :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-14
<lipe66> good morning from Brazil
<lipe66> i am running a apt upgrade command, and it stuck in configuring linux-headers-4.15.0-39-generic
<lipe66> any suggestions
<lipe66> I am running Ubuntu Budgie 18.04
<lipe66> I found the solution. thanks
<lipe66> apparently is a issue happening in ubuntu 18.04,
<lipe66> its the first time I see it.
